# When cats attack



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcxhOGyr ... re=related


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy cow - that was adorable!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

That was really cute! And such a pretty cat!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

LOVED that video! :luv Thanks for posting it!


----------

